

My weekend project: accounting.js, tiny JS library for money/currency formatting - josscrowcroft
http://josscrowcroft.github.com/accounting.js/

======
yannis
Nice project. Check also some of the i18n classes in Google's Closure package
(<http://code.google.com/closure/library/>), for more comprehensive routines
and support for almost any currency.

~~~
josscrowcroft
Sweet, thanks for the link - I'll read through it and see if I can improve or
expand the library.

------
cdsanchez
I think it'd also be useful if you included an enumeration of the common
currency symbols. For example, accounting.DOLLAR, accounting.EURO, etc.

~~~
josscrowcroft
Yeah, that could work actually - I've purposefully left everything to do with
symbols (apart from the standard dollar sign) up to the developer, to avoid
bloat, but I can see a use case for the most common ones (along with default
formatting for said symbols)

------
beck5
Thanks, for me it makes sense to use the smallest unit available as the main
unit, i.e. cents not dollars / pence not pounds.

------
veyron
What are you using for minifying the javascript?

~~~
josscrowcroft
YUI - via <http://refresh-sf.com/yui/> when I'm in a hurry.

Why, did you find errors, or room for improvement?

~~~
veyron
Just curious. I'm not really a JS person

------
jsavimbi
Well thank you very much, sir.

